# castellanizar gentoo

## cnyx

HOLA A TODOS.

PUES ESO QUE QUIERO SABER QUE HE DE HACER PARA VOLVER MI GENTOO ESPAÑOLA CIEN POR CIEN (SI ES QUE SE PUEDE)

GRACIAS

----------

## msopena

Mira en:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

Es un documento para hacer eso precisamente.

Un saludo. Mario.

----------

## neuronal

Hola, a parte de ese texto que te han mencionado (vamos, en el lo tienes todo muy bien explicado) tienes varios mensajes, como este, que explican lo mismo que ese texto.

 Si ves que después de hacer los cambios que dicen en ese texto todavía tienes el sistema en inglés, seguramente se deba a un problema con la variable de entorno LANGUAGE, [ aquí ] tienes un hilo sobre el asunto  :Smile: 

Este tema de las locales, acentos en consola, eñes, el , etc... se podría dejar (o hacer) algún mensaje que lo explique bien en modo "PostIt" no?

Un saludo

----------

## neuronal

¡Ah! y se me olvidaba mencionar a init-es

```
# emerge -s init-es

Searching...

[ Results for search key : init-es ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

  

*  app-i18n/init-es

      Latest version available: 0.3-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 8 kB

      Homepage:    http://projects.frikis.org/

      Description: Traductor de mensajes de inicio (init)
```

Solo hace falta emergerla y tendras los mensajes de inicializacion/parada de los distintos demonios y servicios que se cargan al inicio del sistema (en el runlevel en el que estes, default por defecto) en castellano  :Smile: 

Es decir, traduce esos mensajes. Si inicias/reinicias/detiendes algun servicio/demonio desde la línea de comandos, los mensajes que salen aparecen en castellano

Un saludo.

P.D.: Por favor, no utilices mayúsculas para escribir tus mensajes; a parte de quedar ofensivo cuesta más leerlo.

----------

## Haduart

pero hace falta hacer tanta cosa? lo del emerge init puede estar bien porque me parece k no lo tengo, pero lo demas... al hacer la instalación no se te queda todo en el idioma que deseas? porque yo no he hecho nada mas a parte de configurar el gnome para que me arranque en catalan (en mi caso, pero podria ser perfectamente castellano).

----------

## Haduart

otra cosa, ya se k parecera una pregunta estupida... quizas lo sea, pero es que soy muy nuevo en gentoo   :Embarassed:  .... que significa cuando te sale [masked] al hacer un emerge? y como se quita? porque al hacer emerge en el init-es me dice:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "app-i18n/init-es" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

----------

## neuronal

Hola Haduart.

Si que hace falta si. Vamos, en el proceso de instalación no tocas en ningún momento las variables de entorno correspondientes para el idioma (estas se encuentran en /etc/profile). Con lo que si deseas tener el sistema en el idioma que prefieras, te tocará hacerlo (no es tanta cosa; cuestión de un par de variables). Que tu ya tuvieras tu sistema por defecto en castellano (o catalán)... me extraña; me parece raro, vamos.

Respecto a init-es, hace poco que fue incluído en el árbol portage oficial y digamos que aun esta un poco verde. Pero funciona perfectamente (las versiones que he probado) y si no te gusta, con unmerger el paquete todo vuelve como antes.

Cuando te dice que un paquete está [masked] y no te deja continuar con el emerge, significa que esta solo para la "rama insestable" de Gentoo o que, por el contrario, se encuentra marcada como masked dentro del archivo que controla aquellos paquetes que son inestables o muy poco probables (que tienen pocas posibilidades de funcionar bien y se les marca "masked" para que inicialmente no puedan ser instalados). Para instalar init-es, no tienes más que dirigirte al directorio donde esta el ebuild y realizar allí el emerge:

```
# cd /usr/portage/app-i18n/init-es/

# emerge init-es-0.3-r1.ebuild
```

Un saludo

----------

## Haduart

Pues si, tenias razón, ahora si que funciona todo bien   :Wink:  , gracias. Y lo del init-es esta muy guapo, y para ser unestable va bastante bien y de momento no ha dado ningun problema.

----------

## Javier Lopez

```
emerge manpages-es
```

Y tendrás muchas páginas del man en castellano

----------

## neuronal

No me imaginaba que las páginas man en castellano estuvieran disponibles en portage  :Smile:  --y ya veo que están para muchos más lenguajes--

Tuve que haberlo imaginado jeje, gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## jguc

 *neuronal wrote:*   

> Hola Haduart.
> 
> Si que hace falta si. Vamos, en el proceso de instalación no tocas en ningún momento las variables de entorno correspondientes para el idioma (estas se encuentran en /etc/profile). Con lo que si deseas tener el sistema en el idioma que prefieras, te tocará hacerlo (no es tanta cosa; cuestión de un par de variables). Que tu ya tuvieras tu sistema por defecto en castellano (o catalán)... me extraña; me parece raro, vamos.
> 
> Respecto a init-es, hace poco que fue incluído en el árbol portage oficial y digamos que aun esta un poco verde. Pero funciona perfectamente (las versiones que he probado) y si no te gusta, con unmerger el paquete todo vuelve como antes.
> ...

 

Soy nuevo en Gentoo... no tengo el paquete init-es  :Razz: 

----------

## psm1984

el init-es desaparecio porque daba muchos problemas en el arranque.

----------

## trompa

Me gusta ver que aun hay gente que busca nates de preguntar  :Smile: 

----------

## BaSS

Estoy con trompa...

¿Cuantos mensajes más sobre este tema veremos? tan dificil es mirar la documentación, o búscar en google, o en el prpio foro!!!!???

voi a marcar esto como post-it a ver si así... pero a ver si buscamos antes...

----------

## trompa

 Gnome en Español

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## g0su

Hola muchachos! yo la verdad que me cuesta bastante castellanizar y he leido bastante.

En mi caso tengo puesto lo siguiente en el rc.conf:

KEYMAP="es euro2"

Luego tenia puesto el init-es, pero la gente decia que daba fallos, aunque a mi no me los daba pues bueno ya no esta en el portage.

Por otro lado el manpage-es, que en x86 esta pero no se porque en amd64 no esta, tienes que instalarlo como ~x86 y eso es algo como una locura porque lia paquetes y demas.

Por otro lado el kde, antes tenias algo llamado kde-i18n-es, ahora solo esta un paquete que se llama init-18 o algo asi es. Si mal no recuerdo, ahora tienes que poner LINGUAS='es' delante del emerge init-18(o como sea el paquete). Otro cambio que uno no se acaba de acostumbrar.

Openoffice se puede tener en castellano poniendo algo de language='18' o algo asi delante, pero no recuerdo que era, mañana lo buscare que hoy ya es tarde. Si alguien se acuerda mejor que mejor.

Por cierto no podria haber una variable en el make.conf mismo comun para todos los programas que te pusiera, si pudiera, el idioma que tienes puesta en el make.conf. Si se puede como seria? 

Por otro lado yo cargo en el .bashrc de mis usuarios, un script llamado environment(mediante source /etc/environtment), que consta de lo siguiente:

#!/bin/bash

export LANG=es_ES@euro

export LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_NUMERIC="es_ES@euro"

export LC_TIME="es_ES@euro"

export LC_COLLATE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MONETARY="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MESSAGES="es_ES@euro"

export LC_PAPER="es_ES@euro"

export LC_NAME="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ADDRESS="es_ES@euro"

export LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES@euro"

export LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

Donde los importantes son el primero y el ultimo, de acuerdo. Pero he leido que se debe de desactibar la variable LANGUAGE poniendo: unset language, pero eso para que? 

Si alguien puede decirme mas cosas para castellanizar correctamente, se lo agradeceria .

editado: acabo de hecharle un ojo al manual y esta algo viejo, por ejemplo en el caso del kde y demas. Creo que ya que estamos podemos tener la oportunidad de entre todos aportar todo lo que sepamos y actualizarlo! haber si movemos un dedo carajo xDDD

Un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

